# Haunted Overload Night Footage from 2008



## Timbickford (Jan 30, 2009)

Here is some night footage from the 2008 season. We are gearing up now for 2009.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Awesome, just awesome screams!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Now THATS entertainment! Can't wait for this year's stuff!


----------



## sparky (Dec 7, 2006)

I was laughing so hard I had tears!!! Some great scares there Tim!!!!


----------



## Timbickford (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks for taking the time to watch. I wish I could take the credit. I just shoot the video. Eric Lowther and his team do a great job. There are big plans for 2009. I'm looking forward to shooting video this year.

Thanks again!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Now THAT is what it's all about!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Surely with all those screams, someone must have wet their pants just a little. A true measure of success. Great haunt.


----------



## Timbickford (Jan 30, 2009)

True story:

Last year, after the last event night, the porta-potty pump on the "suck truck" got clogged while pumping out the portable toilets. The driver complained that it was plugged with women's underwear. He had to pull them all out. Must have been a lot of peeing in the pants going on.


----------



## Beforedawn (May 29, 2009)

Awesome


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Looks like you have a very good actor talent pool,thats what will make or break a haunted house not the expensive props.It is so lame when you go into a haunted house and an actor jumps out and say BOOOO, or What are you lookin at? or something like that. You need to jump out screaming and acting psychotic and get in peoples faces to really scare them.When the actors have that drive and energy, you have already got a good haunted attraction.


----------



## Timbickford (Jan 30, 2009)

I agree. It's also about timing. Good actors will wait for the right moment to strike. It's really an art. Haunted Overload does a lot with "bait and scare" teams. There will be an actor or a prop that grabs the attention of a patron. Then... POW !!!! Or an actor scares the parton or patrons forward only for them to meet up with another actor hidden in the dark on their escape route.

I'm not a haunter. I just produce the video. However, I've learned a lot about what actors do right or wrong from watching all the video footage. I think the biggest thing then gets actors in a mess up is seeing the camera. Once they see the camera they feel pressured to make a great score. 

Thanks for watching.

Tim Bickford


----------

